# 3 day later mystery injury?



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I know asking for medical advice online is :facepalm1: If this pain is still present in 7-10 days I'll consider dragging myself to a dr ,but for now just RICE. But I am just curious if others have experienced something similar, a injury appearing out of nowhere. I am puzzled.

Rode 4 days straight last week. No injuries or pain of note, only thing I did different vs other trips was learn to ride switch. Finished the last day strong. Spent the next day in the car driving home and following day at home, no pain. Then, on day 3, an 'injury' shows up. If I step off my right foot just so, a super sharp stabbing pain in my ankle/achilles takes me to the ground. Seems to happen every time I turn to the right walking and it's getting worse.

All the injuries I've sustained over the years from sports I knew the exact moment the injury occurred, minus stress fractures, ITBS, Plantar Fasciitis. 

Anyone had a mystery injury show up days later? And did it heal itself just as mysteriously?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, seems weird. But I can definitely say that if I had pain in the Achilles area that would drop me to the ground, I'd be heading to the doctor. Achilles injuries can be very nasty. The last thing you want to be dealing with is a fully ruptured Achilles.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

my theory is old(er) age. Noticed I have to stretch a lot more to loosen up now days. Maybe sitting relatively idle for 2 days after riding caused a ligament or tendon to get very tight and then just basic walking tweaked it. 



linvillegorge said:


> Nope, seems weird. But I can definitely say that if I had pain in the Achilles area that would drop me to the ground, I'd be heading to the doctor. Achilles injuries can be very nasty. The last thing you want to be dealing with is a fully ruptured Achilles.


that would suck. wakeboard season is starting for me in a few weeks.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

augie said:


> my theory is old(er) age. Noticed I have to stretch a lot more to loosen up now days. Maybe sitting relatively idle for 2 days after riding caused a ligament or tendon to get very tight and then just basic walking tweaked it.
> 
> 
> that would suck. wakeboard season is starting for me in a few weeks.


Gonna wear a suit?? Water temp is like 35


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> Gonna wear a suit?? Water temp is like 35



Yep, got a suit, not a dry suit though. New boat has a heater also.

We've ridden in March before, but always in April. The shallow lakes without hydroelectric dams warm up the fastest, like raintree.


----------

